# Brining?????????



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I been brining meat for as long as I can remember or in honesty my elders been brining, best way to give meat flavor especially if the method of cooking it requires much heat like BBQ or open pit even deep friyng.The Orientals have master it with their especial sauces and ways of cooking it before final presentation; by brining and later steaming the meat the cooking time is cut dramatically then served it with the sauces. This is one way I cook chicken or pork at home, I always have a bag ready in the fridge ready for whatever type of meal we feel like eating in our at the camp site. This 5-spice chicken tastes great with a good dipping sauce and it only took a few minutes to finish n the oven cooking it this way.
View attachment 11679

Ok, this one is going to take a bit longerartydance:

View attachment 11680


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I brine chicken before cooking it. It also pulls out a lot of the blood and gunk that store-bought chicken has (that has not been cleaned or bled well) tinting the water red, as well as tenderizing and seasoning the chicken.
I also brine (heavily) fish to salt it before drying it.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I like brining wild turkey before grilling it


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

HardCider said:


> I like brining wild turkey before grilling it


You can also drink Wild Turkey before grilling.










The only time I have used a brine is before smoking the salmon. Pork and chicken get pepper and what ever I have a hankering for. Sear the outside and then slow cook them. As for beef, same thing except the slow cooking. Sear the outside, wipe it's ass and put it on a plate.


----------

